# Four Extraordinary Skyscrapers



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

I remember being impressed by One Liberty Place when I was younger but now I just don't really care for it at all.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Not exactly 4 but here's a list of skyscrapers that I think are extraordinary!

1) Empire State Building (New York)
2) Bank Of China (Hong Kong)
3) US Bank Tower (Los Angeles)
4) Transamerica Pyramid (San Francisco)
5) The Messeturm (Frankfurt)
6) Chrysler Building (New York)
7) Woolworth Building (New York)
8) Turning Torso (Malmo)
9) Petronas (Kuala Lumpur)
10) Cityhall Tower (Tokyo)


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice list, WANCH.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Forgot to mentioned The HSBC building in HK as well


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Forgot to mentioned The HSBC building in HK we well


Actually to me, Hong Kong has a whole collection of buildings that can be considered extraordinary or at the very least fascinating.


EXCHANGE SQUARE

Not only is it home to the Hong Kong Stock Exchange, this spectacular building is also recognized architecturally after being noted as an important achievement in architecture by Time magazine. With its three towers of rose-colored granite and silver glass, it is an aesthetic forum where some of the most important financial transactions are made.

HSBC HEADQUARTERS 

Designed by acclaimed British architect Sir Norman Foster, the super hi-tech HSBC Headquarters in Central District is a marvel of modern architectural design. It is one of the most expensive buildings in the world, at nearly $1 billion U.S. dollars. The design makes it look as if the building has been turned inside out. The supporting structures appear on the outside, all mechanical parts are exposed and many of the walls are glass. On a more traditional note, it is believed that rubbing the paws of the two bronze lions that have guarded the portals of the bank since 1935 invokes good luck.

BANK OF CHINA 

The soaring 1,209 ft. tall Bank of China Tower is one of Hong Kong Island’s most stunning landmarks and is widely recognized as one of the most innovative skyscrapers ever built. Designed by acclaimed architect I.M. Pei, the inspiration of his design is derived from the elegant poise of bamboo; its sectioned trunk being propelled higher and higher by each new growth. The building’s blue-glass walls and triangular glass façade also make it one of the most photographed buildings in the world. Even better, the sky lobby located on the 44th floor is free-of-charge.

CENTRAL PLAZA 

Completed in 1992 and counting 78 stories, Central Plaza was the tallest skyscraper in Hong Kong for more than a decade at 1,229 ft. up into the sky. The whole mood of the tower is one of brooding neoclassical grandeur with its vast lobby containing huge palm trees and some terrific artwork. After dusk, bright neon rods at the top of the building change color each quarter-hour, creating the city’s most visible timepiece.

THE CENTER 

Best viewed at night, this soaring 1,135 ft. harbourside skyscraper on the west side of Hong Kong Island is decorated top to bottom with the latest in computerized neon lightning. Every evening, it provides an amazing and entertaining synchronized spectacle of color.

CHEUNG KONG CENTRE 

Towering 62-stories and 928 ft. in the air between the Bank of China Tower and HSBC Headquarters, Cheung Kong Center is the new headquarters for property tycoon Li Ka-Shing’s Cheung Kong Group. An immaculate example of modern architecture designed by world-renowned architects Leo A. Daly and Cesar Pelli, it is enclosed in a sheath of reflective glass interwoven in a rich tapestry of stainless steel.

2 IFC 

Constructed from 1997 to 2003, this Cesar Pelli designed masterpiece is intended to inject new life into Hong Kong’s position as the financial center of Asia and put the final stamp on Hong Kong’s claim for the undisputed greatest skyline in the world. In the tradition of true skyscrapers, the design of 2-IFC is simple, strong and memorable. A great presence in the scale of the city and the harbour, it culminates in a sculptural crown that celebrates the height of the tower reaching to the sky – and it reaches some 1,362 ft., the exact height of the former World Trade Center towers. The top of 2-IFC was designed as a welcoming gesture to the city, and when lit at night it is a shimmering beacon by Victoria Harbour.


Hong Kong is very well represented as the World's Skyscraper Capital.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I don't find the One Liberty Place interesting as well. The Petronas is considered as an extraordinary not just it took the title of world's tallest outside The US but also the Islamic elements in the twin towers!


....and also, how majestic they are when you view them in reality especially at night. You'll be impressed.


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

jlshyang said:


> ....and also, how majestic they are when you view them in reality especially at night. You'll be impressed.


You took the words right out of my mouth... or fingertips? The reviews for the Petronas Towers seems like a mixed bag for the most part, but if people forget about their reign as world's tallest and how they achieved it and just judge the towers for what they are, we should have a new wave of positive opinions on them.

You put it very simple and perfect: Majestic. When the sun goes down and the Petronas light up, they look like gigantic crystals soaring above the Kuala Lumpur landscape.

Since the thread is titled "Four Extraordinary Skyscrapers", these are my personal favorites in no particular order:

> Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong
> Chrysler Building, New York City
> Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur
> Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

BoCHK said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth... or fingertips? The reviews for the Petronas Towers seems like a mixed bag for the most part, but if people forget about their reign as world's tallest and how they achieved it and just judge the towers for what they are, we should have a new wave of positive opinions on them.
> 
> You put it very simple and perfect: Majestic. When the sun goes down and the Petronas light up, they look like gigantic crystals soaring above the Kuala Lumpur landscape.
> 
> ...


At least there's someone who has witnessed it in reality to justify my remarks. Well said BoCHK. On the debates whether the Petronas Towers deserved the World's Tallest doesn't matter to me but the fact that these towers do look imposing, majestic and is indeed an extraordinary skyscraper cannot be ignored.


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

jlshyang said:


> At least there's someone who has witnessed it in reality to justify my remarks. Well said BoCHK. On the debates whether the Petronas Towers deserved the World's Tallest doesn't matter to me but the fact that these towers do look imposing, majestic and is indeed an extraordinary skyscraper cannot be ignored.


The Petronas of Kuala Lumpur have my full support. They don't need to be the WTB to have a place in skyscraper history, but the fact that they did for a time will just make them more famous in the future. They are modern day classics and the legends of tomorrow. They don't deserved to bashed, they're something to be proud of. It _is_ sour grapes.


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmm...well I suggest you guys to go see One Liberty Place for yourself...it looks EXTREMELY ELEGANT. I see it many times...cuz I live in Philly LoL. I've been to New York...and I think I can say One Liberty Place looks much more attractive and more elegant than either Chrysler or Empire. Chrysler has a really attractive look but it's not attractive enough from a distance cuz it's thin where else Empire State Building is very noticeable in the skyline but it just doesn't scream 'Look at me!' I kno New York has many tall buildings and Philly has many smaller buildings making One LP much more noticeable but still...


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

^^^Just my opinion


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

By the way, The Shun Hing Square doesn't impress me that much! It's very typical of most supertalls in the mainland!


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

A very under rated building is the Royal Bank plaza in Toronto. It's not a tall building (only 180m) but it has a fairly distinctive look because of its facade. The windows are laminated with gold giving it an amazing mirror like finish.

Here's a pic:










Taken by Istrian:














It's not the most famous building, but it is worth noting.


----------



## dottor K (Jul 8, 2005)

^^ It's a very amazing building, I like it very much.... but sometimes the buildings wich aren't very tall are under rated....


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

interesting why no one mentioned burj, swiss re, sears or jin mao ... some of these might be considered top ten perhaps ... I don't have a top four but BOC and ESB will probably always be within my top ten ... try walking around BOC at night ... and one would start to understand why is this building in my top ten of all time ... as for ESB ... its just a love i had for a very long time ... its imo more timeless than chrysler ...
as for the newbies even though turning torso isn't my cup of tea ... its still an achievement ... and hearst looks like one of F&P most promising skyscrapers to date ...


----------



## Munch (Sep 11, 2002)

A nice collection of four different architectural styles









Undeniably original


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

PhillyPhilly90 said:


> Hmm...well I suggest you guys to go see One Liberty Place for yourself...it looks EXTREMELY ELEGANT. I see it many times...cuz I live in Philly LoL. I've been to New York...and I think I can say One Liberty Place looks much more attractive and more elegant than either Chrysler or Empire. Chrysler has a really attractive look but it's not attractive enough from a distance cuz it's thin where else Empire State Building is very noticeable in the skyline but it just doesn't scream 'Look at me!' I know New York has many tall buildings and Philly has many smaller buildings making One LP much more noticeable but still...


You just proved the point for anybody else that would want to refute your argument for One Liberty. I've seen it in person and I think it is a very nice skyscraper. However, more attractive than the Empire State Building and Chrysler Building? Those have been around for more than seven decades and they're both in excellent shape for their age. If you don't think so, go have a look at American International or the Trump Building in the financial district as they've been around for about the same time. The Chrysler Building is not too thin... it just happens to be in Manhattan located right across the street from the _MetLife Building_. The Empire State doesn't scream 'Look at me', it roars it, IMO.



WANCH said:


> By the way, The Shun Hing Square doesn't impress me that much! It's very typical of most supertalls in the mainland!


Especially to CITIC Plaza in Guangzhou, but I still like it much better.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

dottor K said:


> ^^ It's a very amazing building, I like it very much.... but sometimes the buildings wich aren't very tall are under rated....


Very very true.

Infact, far too many people who know Toronto's skyline well seem not to notice this building. To me that's kind of sad.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Munch said:


> A nice collection of four different architectural styles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider this an extraordinary skyscraper but it now has a twin which is the Torre Agbar in Barcelona!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Lake Point Tower


















Tom In Chicago:









Paradox:


----------

